# dependencias circulaes por USEs globales

## ensarman

no se por que pasa esto pero desde que intale gentoo para amd64 me aparecen mil problemas por las benditas dependencias circulares

en mi use no puedo poner el flag doc porque me malogra todo el arbol de dependencias

por cierto perdon por no poner los uses  :Sad:  no se como usar bien el elinks y con el gpm no pueo hacer un paste  :Sad: 

PD:no tengo instalado el modo grafico

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> no se por que pasa esto pero desde que intale gentoo para amd64 me aparecen mil problemas por las benditas dependencias circulares
> 
> en mi use no puedo poner el flag doc porque me malogra todo el arbol de dependencias
> 
> por cierto perdon por no poner los uses  no se como usar bien el elinks y con el gpm no pueo hacer un paste 
> ...

 

Las dependencias, salvo por los paquetes emul-*, son exactamente iguales en amd64 y en x86, así que el problema no es amd64. Si nos dices al menos cuales son los paquetes que te dan problemas, quizás podamos ayudar.

----------

## kalcetoh

¿Qué razon puede existir para que quieras poner doc en tu USE global. Normalmente tiene sentido ponerlo en los paquetes que realmente te interesan.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> no se como usar bien el elinks y con el gpm no pueo hacer un paste

 

Con el click izquierdo presionado, "pintas" lo que quieres pegar, te cambias al tty corriendo elinks y presionas el boton del medio del mouse, el de la ruedita por lo general... (siempre y cuando tu mouse tenga 3 botones, no?)

Saludos!

----------

## achaw

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> Con el click izquierdo presionado, "pintas" lo que quieres pegar, te cambias al tty corriendo elinks y presionas el boton del medio del mouse, el de la ruedita por lo general... (siempre y cuando tu mouse tenga 3 botones, no?)
> 
> Saludos!

 

Recuerdo cuando descubri esto, fui feliz  :Smile: 

----------

## YosWinK

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> no se por que pasa esto pero desde que intale gentoo para amd64 me aparecen mil problemas por las benditas dependencias circulares

 

Todas las dependencias circulares que encuentres deben ser informadas como un error via bugzilla, en caso de que no estén ya allí (como dice el manual)

No deberías encontrar muchas o tendremos que tirar de las orejas a alguno  :Smile: 

----------

## ensarman

holas gracias por las repuestas, vi el bugzilla y hay un bug parecido por no decir igual y aun no llegan a una solucion real:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=175808

si coloco un nuevo bug me lo marcarian como repetido. 

en fin esto es lo que me aparece con la USE="doc" y mi variable USE es la misma que tenia en mi sistema x86 y aki no me daba problemas. ojo que elimine mi sistema de 32 bits porque tenia algunos problemas que podia reparar el reiserfsck e instale el de 64bits en la misma particion. pero me di con esta desafortunada sorpresa. ahora estoy en liveCD y la siguiente info la consegui por un chroot

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="doc" emerge -pvuDN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

----------

